# Must be nice



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

It must be nice to be a kid. No bills, no responsibility, nothing but fishing around the clock.
My step son and some of his buddies went wading yesterday evening. They managed 11 trout, 10 flounder, and 2 reds before the bite turned off.
They rested for a little while, then left to go gigging at 1am. By 3am all 4 of them had limited out.
While most teenagers are up all night playing video games, these boys are up all night doing what we wish we were doing.
They finally got to bed about 5am, but with this light north wind, I have a feeling they will be wading the surf for trout in a couple hours.


----------



## loco4fishn (May 17, 2010)

Wow. Great haul. Definitely must be nice. I always wished I had lived closer to the water growing up to have those opportunities.


----------



## Kipp (Jul 18, 2019)

You’ve got quite a fisherman there. Great job boys! My boy would rather be fishing than hanging out inside too. Wish we weren’t 8 hours from the coast. Less than a week and we’ll be there though!


----------



## GSMAN (May 22, 2004)

Way to go boys! Great way to spend a summer day/night! Already showing great fishing skills at that age is awesome!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Nice stringer...

It must run in the family, Shark...:biggrin:


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Oh to be young again. Great catch.


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*haircut*

he's obviously is a good kid and great fisherman. I've got a few different size bowls if you decide to give him a haircut. even though it is shorter than mine was at that age. :biggrin::cheers::texasflag


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

c hook said:


> he's obviously is a good kid and great fisherman. I've got a few different size bowls if you decide to give him a haircut. even though it is shorter than mine was at that age. :cheers::texasflag


I already told him I'm gonna buy some pink dresses for him to fish in if he doesn't get a haircut.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## tim1198 (Apr 2, 2019)

Nice job getting/keeping teenagers interested in fishing


----------



## *DoubleThreat* (Nov 1, 2009)

I tell you what i'd ground those terrible kids for life outta pure jealousy!!!


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*lmao*



sharkchum said:


> I already told him I'm gonna buy some pink dresses for him to fish in if he doesn't get a haircut.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


and matching high heels. :rotfl::texasflag


----------



## cfbaseball09 (Jul 29, 2011)

I wish that is what I was doing. Nice catch


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

sharkchum said:


> I already told him I'm gonna buy some pink dresses for him to fish in if he doesn't get a haircut.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Let him make those decisions John...He can choose to identify with whichever gender all by himself!


----------



## jrabq (Aug 13, 2005)

Great to see the young'uns interested in fishing, and not wasting time with video games or self destructive behavior.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Having long hair is no big deal, that is us old fogies thinking. The young man seems to have great priorities in my book. :cheers:


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Three of them went back last night and got another limit.


----------



## TroutOut (Dec 18, 2007)

I used to be mad at em like that, to the point where one old salt in Sea Isle nicknamed me Rambo.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Nice work... all signs of your tutelage sir.. well with a little help here and there of course.


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*threes a crowd*

there are three in the picture, and one smart one. lol. ray guards. i have a permanent scar on my left leg, but the fear-scar it put in my mind is far greater. not fun. :texasflag


----------



## gotmuddy (Dec 19, 2013)

Want me to come down and shut the fishing down for them?


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

gotmuddy said:


> Want me to come down and shut the fishing down for them?


 Yea, but wait until Monday. I'm heading down tomorrow and I want to catch some fish.


----------



## bryan28 (Aug 22, 2013)

sharkchum said:


> It must be nice to be a kid. No bills, no responsibility, nothing but fishing around the clock.
> My step son and some of his buddies went wading yesterday evening. They managed 11 trout, 10 flounder, and 2 reds before the bite turned off.
> They rested for a little while, then left to go gigging at 1am. By 3am all 4 of them had limited out.
> 
> ...


You got it good too. You're able to put the boat in the water to catch a few before you have to be at work. Lots of people would kill to be able to do that. Glad you actually take time to take advantage of the blessings you've been given (or earned). Too many folks squander opportunities and realize it too late.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

bryan28 said:


> You got it good too. You're able to put the boat in the water to catch a few before you have to be at work. Lots of people would kill to be able to do that. Glad you actually take time to take advantage of the blessings you've been given (or earned). Too many folks squander opportunities and realize it too late.


This really made me smile, and I wish you were right, but the fact is, I'm the most cursed man on the face of the earth and I have never had anything remotely close to a blessing happen in my life. My life has sucked since I was born, and it will suck until I die, which luckily for me is very soon.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## bryan28 (Aug 22, 2013)

sharkchum said:


> bryan28 said:
> 
> 
> > You got it good too. You're able to put the boat in the water to catch a few before you have to be at work. Lots of people would kill to be able to do that. Glad you actually take time to take advantage of the blessings you've been given (or earned). Too many folks squander opportunities and realize it too late.
> ...


Not sure exactly what you mean but I hope you're wrong. You're one of the most generous people on this forum when it comes to giving advice and tips to catching fish. I've never seen you not give a solid answer when asked a question. I look forward (as many others do) to seeing your posts and threads. Keep your head up, brother. You've got a wife and son that love you and many fans on this forum. Feel free to contact me if you ever want to talk. It'd be my
pleasure.


----------



## dchimitt (May 28, 2017)

Hope you were kidding sharkchum. Or perhaps just feeling grumpy for a bit. Completely agree with bryan28. You made my whole group smile after some of them caught there 1st fish that weekend. Your a selfless dude. Indeed blessed whether you realize it or not. And you have blessed others in return rather than hoard it for yourself. Hope we run into you again when we return this October.


----------



## Garzas23 (Aug 11, 2010)

Looks like a ton of fun! Awesome catches!


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Count your blessings friend. We all have trials and tribulations. Trust me. Focus on the good things. You're a hell of a guy, fisherman and bbq'er. And an amaretto strawberry shot maker. LOL


----------

